# Slingshot of the Month - Jan 2014- The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

January was a very strong month but three slingshots rose above the rest. Here are your winners:

1st Place:​Flippinout- Starship XP Class​





​2nd Place:​Ash - Bee​





​3rd Place:​Can Opener - Quicksilver Twins​





​
Congrats to the winners and nominees and thanks to everyone who voted!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

My congratulations to all winners, and nominee's.

Personally I believe all who are nominated are winners just for their nominations.

Cheers Allan


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations to all the nominees and most particularly to all the winners.

A truly awesome collection of work presented here.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winner!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats to al winners !

cheers


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Amazing winners!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all once again for the love!! It is an honor to be included with such a group of talented craftsmen.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Woo! Thanks everyone, builders, winners and voters alike


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

ash said:


> Woo! Thanks everyone, builders, winners and voters alike


Close second  It looks like a homemade multiplex. Nice work!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations to all, are true Masterpieces. :bowdown:

Alf :wave:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Judging by the winners , I have a long way to go . Congrats to all !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Felicitaciones a los ganadores.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations to all !!


----------

